# Turquoise Inlay - How To Video Series



## BangleGuy (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey all, sorry I have been such a stranger! I do pop in from time to time to see what is happening though, just not nearly enough to stay on top of WB happenings. As for me, I just finished filming a video series on how to do turquoise inlay work. This process could be used for turned items or flat work. I am still working on editing Part II and III, but here is the first installment. Enjoy!

Eric

(Oh, and check out my favorite baseball cap... Go WB!)

Reactions: Like 9 | Informative 2


----------



## Molokai (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice video. I am waiting for the other two. +10 karma for the hat !


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 18, 2014)

Well Done - hurry up with the others


----------



## BangleGuy (Mar 18, 2014)

Here is part 2 of 3.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## SENC (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks, Eric!


----------



## Mike Mills (Mar 19, 2014)

Good procedure and video. Thanks for the tip for using aluminum tape.

Some one had suggested using a coffee bean grinder (holds about 1/3 cup and has a SS blade and cup) for grinding up brass key shavings. It worked fine for the brass, do you think it would work with the stone?


----------



## BangleGuy (Mar 20, 2014)

Mike Mills said:


> Good procedure and video. Thanks for the tip for using aluminum tape.
> 
> Some one had suggested using a coffee bean grinder (holds about 1/3 cup and has a SS blade and cup) for grinding up brass key shavings. It worked fine for the brass, do you think it would work with the stone?


Well, it depends on how fine of material you are trying to achieve. For my taste, I am sure it would not turn the turquoise into a fine powder... I suppose it could be used to get the material to a certain point, and then you switch to the mortar and pestle to really grind it up. As I say, I like super fine material :)


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 31, 2014)

Part 3 ??? Chuck

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

